# Lawns Club, Maindee



## TopAbandoned (May 23, 2016)

*LAWNS CLUB, MAINDEE, NEWPORT, MAY 2016 *

The Lawns, 11 Kensington Grove, was built c1870 as an Italianate villa. It was later in use as the Lawns Club. Grade II listed in March 1997 (as The Lawns). 
A Newport City Council report in June 2009 stated 
"Serious decline in condition since 2004 inspection. Application to demolish refused and appeal dismissed. Repairs Notice served. Progressing towards making a Compulsory Purchase Order."

Me and Adam visited this site on 22/05/2016 and got a few photos 






























Hope you like these pics. It took a lot of work getting these.


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2016)

Nicely Done, were the RSJs original or a later addition?, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (May 24, 2016)

Great report


----------



## krela (May 24, 2016)

Sheesh that's gone downhill since I saw it in 2006 or so.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

It looks like a basket case now which is sad to say.Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

Nicely done but the place is in a pretty bad way.


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 28, 2016)

We posted a second video on this place 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIta45V2EFQ


----------

